# Eva Mendes verliert völlig den Verstand



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*by Ellen von Unwerth
Eva Mendes verliert völlig den Verstand​*
So langsam machen wir uns richtig Sorgen. Eva Mendes verliert nicht nur ihre Kurven , sondern auch noch ihren Verstand. Wir liefern den Beweis.

Spaß beiseite! Glücklicherweise hat die Schauspielerin ihr Leben im Griff und muss nicht in die Klapse, auch wenn uns das ein Streifen vorgaukeln will. *Auf der Website des „VS Magazine“ wurde jetzt der Kurzfilm „Crazy for Eva“ veröffentlicht.*

*Star-Fotografin Ellen von Unwerth* betätigte sich als Regisseurin und liefert ein verstörendes Werk, das nur schwer einzuordnen ist. Fast zur Nebensache wird die von Eva zur Schau gestellte Luxus-Mode. Fotos zum Film gab es schon im September – im Bewegtbild wirkt Eva aber um einiges übergeschnappter.

*Hier das Video mit Eva Mendes als völlig gestörter Hollywood-Star::thumbup:*

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2010)

:thx: dir für das Eva Movie


----------



## schwootz (8 Dez. 2010)

was hat die den geraucht ----> will auch haben


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

Fesselspiele mit einer Krankenschwester im Bett  Eva will auch mal Spass haben  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2010)

lustig


----------

